
Improve the way how you read code on GitHub with OctoLinker browser extension - stefanbuck
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=l-i5qxBV6Dk
======
stefanbuck
OctoLinker turns language-specific module-loading statements like include,
require or import into links. Depending on the language it will either
redirect you to the referenced file or to an external website like a manual
page or another service.

Works for JavaScript, Java, Ruby, Python, Go, Haskell, Rust and a few others

